# Bad can of TruFuel from WallMart...



## WES999 (Apr 28, 2013)

I went to use the saw to do some cutting ( was at some guys house scrounging some oak).
I started to pour the gas in the saw then decided that it would be a good idea to shake the can to
mix the oil,after I shaking I poured the gas in the saw I noticed it did not look right.
The saw ran for a few minutes them died and would not start.

When I got home I poured the gas into a glass jar and this is what I saw.
The last pic is the new gas.
Pretty sure some DB took half of the gas and filled the can back up with water.

I bought a new can of Trufuel from Loews ( I poured some in a jar to check that is was OK.)
I emptied all of the bad gas and put in the new gas. The I got the saw started and after running for a
few minutes the saw cleaned up and ran OK.

I guess Trufuel needs a tamper proof seal.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Apr 28, 2013)

Dang, I'll report that to my guy at TruSouthOil.
I have mentioned that very thing to them.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 28, 2013)

Selling water for $5 - $6 a gallon is a money maker 

Edit $22 / gallon


----------



## Corey (Apr 28, 2013)

22 bucks a gallon, it would be cheaper just to buy a new saw every few years or so.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 28, 2013)

I can see it convenient for folks who don't run a 2 cycle  often & don't use a gallon in a few months.

But that can wouldn't last me a full day during cutting season .

Any one have the specs on it ?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 29, 2013)

Specs? Tru-Fuel is ethanol free 92 octane gasoline with synthetic 2-cycle oil added at 50:1 (red) or 40:1 (green). There is no 2-cycle oil in their "4 Cycle" product. Beyond that, see the "Composition" section of the MSDS:

http://www.trufuel50.com/upload/TruFuel_English_USA.pdf


----------



## bogydave (Apr 29, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Specs? Tru-Fuel is ethanol free 92 octane gasoline with synthetic 2-cycle oil added at 50:1 (red) or 40:1 (green). There is no 2-cycle oil in their "4 Cycle" product. Beyond that, see the "Composition" section of the MSDS:
> 
> http://www.trufuel50.com/upload/TruFuel_English_USA.pdf


 
Makes you understand why it's so expensive:
A complete new MSDS for gasoline.
Containers, marketing, etc.


A good Idea for urban markets.

1st time I've seen the stuff.
Will have to look next time I'm in Walmart.
Guessing HD & Lowes carries it too.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

bogydave said:


> I can see it convenient for folks who don't run a 2 cycle often & don't use a gallon in a few months.​


 
It makes a good "storage fuel" as well.  You could run the stuff for your last tankful before putting the saw up for the season. (Do people actually do that?  Mine seem to be active all year long.... )


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a brother who uses his chainsaw once per year, so I advised him to use similar canned 2-cycle fuel in his 42cc Craftsman.  It's been a year and a half, and he hasn't called me over to fix his saw.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tuneighty (Apr 29, 2013)

I know some of the local tree companies use it for their big saws that do not get run daily. I got some for my Husky String Trimmer, and will run a tank through at the end of the season as well.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 29, 2013)

Once word of these cans gets out lowlifes will be buying the stuff by the case. Filling up their cars and returning water or used motor oil.

I know I bought a pre-used air filter once at walmart. I try to avoid the place as much as possible these days.


(lowest common denominators)


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 29, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Once word of these cans gets out lowlifes will be buying the stuff by the case. Filling up their cars and returning water or used motor oil.
> 
> I know I bought a pre-used air filter once at walmart. I try to avoid the place as much as possible these days.
> 
> ...


People still amaze me.


----------

